# Multilingual people: What language do you think in?



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey!
I have a question for bilingual/multilingual people: What language do you think in? And what language do you dream in? Are certain "types" of thoughts in a different language than your other thoughts?
If you speak three or more languages, do you use all of them?
Feel free to discuss what you think is/are the reason(s) behind this. 

Please specify which language is your native one, and which one you use the most on a daily basis. 

My native language is Norwegian, and that's the language I use for the most part. All my inner dialogue, daydreams and thoughts in general, are in English (when it's not in some abstract form). However, when I'm working with numbers, I go back to Norwegian. And on the rare occasion I actually do remember my dreams, they're also in Norwegian. Is this my way of improving my English perhaps?


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

My mother tongue is Estonian, which I should be using normally - at home I kind of speak some English-Estonian mix or rather English than Estonian, among my Estonian speaking friends I speak Estonian for the most part, maybe throw a couple of words in English, but that's it. When I have to run some errands or whatever includes me having to communicate with strangers, Estonian strangers, then I'll speak in pure Estonian. My thoughts and dreams are always in English, apparently I even sleep-talk in English.

I'm quite sure for the most part it has to do with my severe despise against Estonian, it's such an inexpressive and dull language and literally sounds like bolllllocks. I'm used to thinking in English since I was 11-12 years old, since I would read books/watch movies/surf online a lot and the majority of that was in English. The other stuff probably started devolving when I got a job where I had to constantly speak English and then I had a boyfriend who was Norwegian and blah blah. 

Now I'm also be going to Holland which means more English everywhere, less Estonian. 


As for your question - a lot happens in English in the world, maybe it's getting to your head like it got to me? : D


----------



## Wanderling (Dec 27, 2009)

My main languages are English and French, (I also speak some German and Dutch, but I usually don't think in them).
I mostly think in English, which can be quite tiring mentally since most of my day-to-day interaction is done in French.
To me, English is the language I use for "feeling"; French is the language I use to "reason".
I don't know if that makes sense?


----------



## Misspicy (Feb 13, 2010)

For the most part I think and speak in English. My first language was Spanish, but because of school, I've adopted English as my primary language. Most of my life I've had half/half (and some Vietnamese)and only when I'm at home with my mom and her side of the family, I tend to think in Spanish. It is strange to talk my younger brother in Spanish because we rarely do so, but he also doesn't practice it as much as I do. I also find myself thinking differently because of the behavioral customs, and this is something I easily notice. As for being around my dad's side of the family, I try to speak a little Vietnamese, but I'm terrible at it. I do understand a lot of whats being said, I just have trouble expressing myself the way I want in their terms( the language).
I guess in some way I've adapted a good sense of how to (lack of better word) behave/ think when I deal with someone who thinks in terms of their own cultural customs.

I'm not sure if I'm being clear, my brain is skipping around to past situations that fit what I mean.

I also think that the exposure I've had towards different cultures has somewhat benefited to my kindness.

As for dreams, I do have rare occasions where I think in Spanish and even rarer situations that I startle myself awake because I was talking in my sleep, but in Spanish. I almost don't recognize my voice.

Apart from the dreams, I believe I'm much more of an SJ because of my mother's side of the family being full of SJs, and a bit from my dad's, I'm guessing SPs .


----------



## HeartlySerious (Jan 2, 2010)

Native is vietnamese.
Like you, i use English most regularly, but when it comes to number, i revert back to Viet.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

*Languages*

1st language is English language spoken and written language. Malay is my mother tongue. Chinese Cantonese is extra language. Japanese more on anime understanding. Understand when people speaks Mandarin but can't reply them in Mandrin.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Armenian is my 1st language (Armenian background), English 2nd, Persian 3rd (parents born and raised in Iran but grew up with Armenian cultures), Greek 4th (born there and wanted to learn the language).
I think in Armenian for the most part because the way I speak Armenian feels more emotional and genuine than the way I speak any of the other languages, numbers in persian coz it just sounds cooler lol. 
If I think in english around people who are talking around me in English, I get sidetracked because they're speaking the same language. It's a very easy way for me to concentrate on my thoughts when I'm thinking in another language in a noisy room.


----------



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you know deaf people, unlike us, don't think in words , they come up with and idea and they don't discuss it they just do it.
Thus no matter in what language you think it still is excessive. We just suck up time with it because I don't think deaf people are dumber.

You see when we come up with an idea , it's been processed by our subconciousness and already knows everything.
What if thinking in language is just a game to keep yourselves occupied.

When you play an intence sports game or computer game do you really think left left left right run run double feint etc? well i don't

Oh btw , I'm estonian but very fluent in english and I have only a few mistakes in grammar and to fix that do say when I make any...

Also I think in estonian on kinda like deaf people... I just mute my toughts and let the ideas swarm me wordlessly.


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

I grew up learning Tagalog (my parents are Filipino) my parents always spoke Tagalog in our home, but i learned to speak and think in English (Immersion in western life). So yes, i can speak both English and Tagalog fluently but I think in english. If I grew up in the phillipines i think it would be inverted.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

I didn't start learning foreign languages in earnest until college, when I started German. I'm learning Chinese (Mandarin) right now.

English is still my primary language for thinking. I don't have a lot of interaction using German, so it's mostly a passive language, though I can write in it very well.

Chinese is still a work in progress (studying in Taipei right now).


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I only think in one language: American.

Ahh, I'm just kidding. Even when speaking a different language, it's always thinking in english and translating the words as I speak.


----------



## Kaarna (Dec 29, 2009)

I mostly think in Finnish but sometimes I think entirely in English as well (usually happens when I'm browsing the Internet or doing other stuff like that). I don't use English outside of my school or the Internet that much and luckily there aren't many tourists in need of advice around here either. I really suck at talking to strangers in any foreign language and I always end up getting really nervous and forgetting every single word I know. :laughing: Really smooth, I know.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

My mother tongue is X, which I'm good at (normal level), but I'm better at Y because it's the local language. I've learned it at school before one of my parents could speak it. 
My third language is English and my fourth is another local language Z which is taught here. Z is getting really bad (not fluent anymore) because I didn't practice it in the past half year.

I usually think in all three (X, Y, English) together... But English has been my favourite one for a long time. Probably because it's the most convenient one and because I like its expression.

Occasionally I talk in my sleep: I've been told by fellow sleepers that I talk in three languages, often at once. 

I'm pretty much prone to mix them from time to time because I use all three of them on a daily basis. Hah now that I think of it, that is quite a thing ;P.

F.e. sometimes I talk in X but then an English sentence pops up, etc. Or someone will say something and I'll ask them "Why?" in my mother tongue, because it's a habit at home or something. 

It can be confusing, but I really enjoy having multiple structures in my head . And I can control them all so it's not like it makes me weaker at using them. I guess confusion can occur for everyone. Also when tired or distracted, etc.

I'd like to learn (one) more language(s) in the future... For historical, personal and practical reasons. It sounds far fetched, but it's just something I want.


----------



## MissMaja (Dec 26, 2009)

i alway thought something's wrong with me cause my native language is croatian and i use it in everyday life but my thoughts are in english..
i never understand why is that but since i remember i speak english and everything i do between my walls is on english.. i read a books on english/spanish, watching a movies without subtitles, writing songs.. every thing that happens in my head is on english
and i have to admit sometimes it goes on my nerves.. i think it's because i'm not a native english speaker so my vocabulary is not perfect and when i can't find appropriate word i try with more variations and sometimes it makes me crazy
i also speak spanish and french and i found my self sometimes thinking on spanish but its rarely

i'm glad there are others with the same situation cause i never quite understud why this is happening.. and i still don't... if croatian is my native language why i'm doing everything else on english


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

mari said:


> As for your question - a lot happens in English in the world, maybe it's getting to your head like it got to me? : D


Probably, I still think it's pretty uncommon for non-English people to think in English though. I also left out the fact that my mother is English, which probably plays an important factor...



GroovyShamrock said:


> To me, English is the language I use for "feeling"; French is the language I use to "reason".
> I don't know if that makes sense?


Now that you say it, I think that's pretty true for me too actually...Interesting. 



MissMaja said:


> i alway thought something's wrong with me cause my native language is croatian and i use it in everyday life but my thoughts are in english..
> i never understand why is that but since i remember i speak english and everything i do between my walls is on english.. i read a books on english/spanish, watching a movies without subtitles, writing songs.. every thing that happens in my head is on english
> and i have to admit sometimes it goes on my nerves.. i think it's because i'm not a native english speaker so my vocabulary is not perfect and when i can't find appropriate word i try with more variations and sometimes it makes me crazy
> i also speak spanish and french and i found my self sometimes thinking on spanish but its rarely
> ...


Heh, there's definitely nothing wrong with you (not because of this anyway:laughing. No matter where you live (almost) you will be exposed to English to some extent, especially in the western world. I suppose it affects us more than we first realize. And I can relate with 'looking for the right word'...It can get frustrating together with Ti.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Not on topic per se, but when I was taking French courses in both high school and college I would try and think about things in French to help with my studies. When I would read I would sometimes try and translate as I read, too. These were both helpful study methods for me.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but it came up when I searched this topic so here goes. I learned both English(mom) & Spanish(dad) simultaneously growing up. I also grew up translating everything because of this, depending on what parent I was talking to. My mom said I would sing Spanish songs in English, translating the verses as they were sung. 
I usually think in English except for when I'm upset, then it's like you flip a switch, my thoughts & words are very animated in Spanish. I have been told that when I speak in my sleep it's in both languages. As far as remembering my dreams, they are usually in English.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

My mother language is German and except for all the languages you learn at school here I'm pretty fluent in English and tought myself alot through movies, TV shows, books and so on. Most of the time I actually think in English and also talk to myself in English. Just in my head, but yeah, it's pretty weird...maybe...? In my dreams I actually don't know. If I remember correctly I've used both languages before. I personally think that I use English more, even when I wanna write something down, because somehow it is easier for me to express myself in English. Not that I would most likely be a 100 percent better at writing in German, since my writing style and vocabulary is much better in my mother language, but especially emotional topics are way easier to approach for myself in English. On a daily basis I still use German the most, since every person in real life that I talk to isn't very good in English.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

My mother language is Finnish. 

I studied English and Swedish in school for several years (mandatory education). I've always had interest in the English language, but not so much in Swedish, so my skills in English developed much further than in Swedish. I also studied French and Spanish on the side, but only for a couple of years, so that hardly counts, since I never use them in any form. I found studying languages relaxing in contrast to other school subjects.

I think in English quite often. It also happens from time to time that I can't remember a word in my native language, but I can remember it in English, although I rarely get to use English in everyday life these days. I also understand both sentiments of different words that mean the same thing in Finnish/English, but lose some meaning in translation. I don't know how to put it into words.

I prefer to read in English, it's smoother than reading Finnish for some reason. When I read in Finnish, it's more difficult for me to concentrate although it's easier to understand. It's probably what makes me lazier and I skip words. I enjoy having to check words from dictionaries, because it makes it a process of learning at the same time. I also dream in English and the conversations I have inside my head are always in English. Only when I swear, it's automatically Finnish. Or when I go on ranting sprees. 8)


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I think it's related to the topic I'm thinking about. If I'm thinking about things that are in Dutch (like school and my friends), I think in Dutch, but when I'm thinking about things that are in English (MBTI, most tv shows, music), I think in English. Though things tend to mix up, and sometimes I find myself using Dutch-ified English words when talking to my friends, or I even construct a sentence "the English way". Hence, I'd say the whole "learning a second language will make you better in your first language as well!"-philosophy is debatable. 
And oh, for as far as I know, I never dream in English though.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Visuals, patterns or not at all is the first three. Thinking by voice-over is only needed when writing or to pull off rhetorical traps. English or swedish, depends on the person I'm talking to.


----------



## Noordenwind (Sep 28, 2015)

My native is Dutch, but often enough I think in English or German - and sometimes I think in images, which is a language of its own


----------



## Noordenwind (Sep 28, 2015)

Interestingly, there was an intriguing study about this topic a while ago: Study: Decisions Made in a Foreign Language Are More Rational | Big Think


----------



## Atmey (Mar 28, 2011)

Noordenwind said:


> Interestingly, there was an intriguing study about this topic a while ago: Study: Decisions Made in a Foreign Language Are More Rational | Big Think


That is interesting, I always felt there was some cultural imprint to how a language is spoken. Also which explain why I find some logic in anime that I find wrong to me (or my culture).
Anyway, my first language is Arabic, then English, and then some Japanese, I find myself thinking in all 3 depending on the situation, and what last did I hear/speak.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I think in Lithuanian and English, I know Lithuanian better, but I use English more.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I feel in my native language, but speak and think in English. 

I remember as a child always feeling confused switching back and forth in both.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

strawberryLola said:


> I feel in my native language, but speak and think in English.
> 
> I remember as a child always feeling confused switching back and forth in both.


If you don't mind me asking, what is your native language?


----------



## pwlife (Jan 4, 2017)

I was raised with three languages - German, Russian and English. The first two one were brought to me by my family and I'm able to hold conversations fluently with both of them. However, everytime that I'm traveling and therefore speak almost only English, I even start to think in it. 

Everytime when I'm trying to switch languages in a matter of seconds, I mix some words up haha!


----------



## Mirkwood (Jul 16, 2014)

Kuja said:


> Hey!
> I have a question for bilingual/multilingual people: What language do you think in? And what language do you dream in? Are certain "types" of thoughts in a different language than your other thoughts?
> If you speak three or more languages, do you use all of them?
> Feel free to discuss what you think is/are the reason(s) behind this.
> ...



Main langauge is Danish, daily face to face interactions are in danish.

But 90% of what i watch, read, and etc is in English. I got 100 books, 2 are Danish, lol.
And for a very big part I write in English. Chats, Forums, etc.
Often the notes I take are written in English.

I dunno why exactly.. It is just that many games I have played in past are in English, and i've spoken and written with English speaking people the most also, in those games, almost avoiding anyone who will write Danish with me, because it doesn't fit so well if game is in English.

I also prefer my programs in English often, because when watching "how to" or other it is a hell lot easier.

English, English, English, English, English, English, English, English, .......
*
Funny story: * A year a go I had just come out of surgery, when i woke up heavily dazed, rolling out of the operating room I spoke with the nurses in English. They were like "Hehee.. why are you speaking in english??",.. my reply:"that is because..... haha.. hehe.. haha..".
I just barely remember doing it, it is really kinda scary how dazed you can be, they also told me that I partly got off the operating table myself, that I don't remember AT ALL, only from about 2minuts later.. 

It is fair to say that my internal dialouge of thoughts often is in English.

This maybe can be bad at times.. dunno.. there are some words I know in English, but maybe can't explain that well in Danish.

I have read that people may become a bit more confident when speaking another langauge, tho it sure isn't that way always, when lacking words or can't twist tongue for a specific word.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

My native language is French, but I think and sometimes even dream in English. I have some solitude moments when I speak and that the French word I want to say is mixed with the English word in my mind when I say it. Sometimes I can't even find the word in French but I have a long list of synonym in English...
In one of the previous post, a person sais it was like both language were use for different reason. And I completly relate : English is like I am away with my thought and could get all the nonsense of my mind out in space. French is like I am brought back in reality, and gravity makes me feel heavier and reasonable. I also feel more confident while speaking English than speaking French, propably because I have the impression that like less people understand it, where I live, that I am less surrounded...
Does that make any sens at all ?


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

I dream in English and mostly think in English as well. I know French but haven't been immersed in it enough to change. I'm learning Japanese and listen to a lot of Korean music, so sometimes a thought-reaction will be in one of those languages.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

(not multilingual) I have been wondering about this since I was 12


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

My native language is spanish (from Spain), but I think and daydream in English, somehow I feel better talking to myself in English, maybe because I've grown old listening music and movies/series always in English. Although however I think in Spanish when I'm studying or when it's something complicated to say in English. And I'm also learning Japanese, so as I used to do years ago when I was learning English, now I try to think everything I can in Japanese.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

I can only speak English fluently. However, I apparently know enough Spanish for the language to show up in my dreams from time to time.


----------



## nam (Feb 18, 2017)

I think in my mothertongue, but can be mixed with my grandmothertongue!

And sometimes other languages as english, (&rarely german). This is an english period because I'm on perC trying to improve and live this language. Idk why my thoughts need to be expressed in other languages sometimes, maybe because sometime a language can't express what an another does.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I know enough French, German, Spanish, and Japanese to think in all of them. It happens for me by accident. It is often related to how I learned the concept of an important line. For example, when I see someone leading by example, I often slip into Latin, because Ductus per Exemplum was the motto of my ROTC unit.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

My native language is English, I also know Japanese, Chinese (Mandarin) and German.

I'm not fluent in any of them but I know enough to think and read some things in them. Sometimes accidentally speak in them when not needed. If something pisses me off I usually curse or insult in another language under my breath. Sometimes I (unintentionally) slip words from those languages when I'm speaking English.

I usually think out loud/talk to myself in Japanese or German. I mean talk to myself as in when you're trying to figure something out etc.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Depends.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

My native language is French, I also speak English (obviously).
It depends a lot on what I'm thinking about. If I'm thinking about a TV show that I've seen in English, I'm gonna think about it in English but if I saw it in French, I'll think about it in French. Same for books, games, YouTube, interests, politics, MBTI and same for people, I usually think about them in the language I know them in. Most of my IRL friends are French speakers so I can't think about them in English, same for my family and my cat. 
If I'm daydreaming, the "narration" can be either in French or English but the dialogue is almost always in English. I'll dream in English when I dream about someone who speaks English as if even asleep my brain is like I can't speak French with them, they only speak English. I usually express anger in French, I haven't really observed a pattern for other emotions except for the fact that expressing sadness seems easier in English because it gives me a distance I don't have in French.
I'm still not used to reading numbers in English. x)


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

I think in English, my first language


----------

